# How to fix battery readings on cm4dx



## steaven838 (Jul 11, 2011)

I never believed that cm4dx ate up more battery power than froyo or gingerbread. I noticed something odd when i went to clear battery stats while in recovery, it wasnt wiping them. So i decided to look for an app that would do it properly, the app is called battery calibration. what until your phone is 100% charged and then open up the app and hit calibrate battery.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

steaven838 said:


> I never believed that cm4dx ate up more battery power than froyo or gingerbread. I noticed something odd when i went to clear battery stats while in recovery, it wasnt wiping them. So i decided to look for an app that would do it properly, the app is called battery calibration. what until your phone is 100% charged and then open up the app and hit calibrate battery.


Keep in mind that there isn't a confirmation when you wipe battery stats in CWM. Trust me, it's actually wiping them when you click the option. There's just not a built in confirmation for it. Of course, the calibration app works great as well.


----------



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been using the battery calibration app and I have seen no difference so far. My oem extended battery still only lasts about 12 hours with moderate usage. I use about 30 minutes of streaming music, playing words with friends, a few couple-minute phone calls and updating a few apps here and there. I send roughly 15 texts a day and browse the internet around 10 minutes a day.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, so removing battery stats ought to be something one can do in terminal and not need to reboot or install an app for, right? Sort of like deleting /proc/batt/stats (or whatever the file would be)

So, who knows the commands to do this, and couldn't we just write a bash script to do it from CLI?

Further, couldn't we have an app to run any bash script we want in a terminal window? Just save all your scripts to a common directory and let the app provide a GUI selection list.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, I know. Double post. Just found out that deleting the "batterystats.bin" is all the battery recalibration apps do. So it's something that can be done from terminal or from Root Explorer or EStrong's if you enabled root ability. Basically, no need to add an apk just for the convenience of deleting one file, and not even all that frequently.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> ...So, who knows the commands to do this...


su
rm /data/system/batterystats.bin

Wouldn't worry about making a script for it though as it's a fairly dumb file meaning it's only relevant to the displayed %. All the important battery stuff (cut off/full charge/usage) is controlled or read directly by the kernel. This is why deletion of battstats doesn't fix any problem other than the aforementioned displayed % being incorrect. Sorry /pet peeve


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

steaven838 said:


> I never believed that cm4dx ate up more battery power than froyo or gingerbread. I noticed something odd when i went to clear battery stats while in recovery, it wasnt wiping them. So i decided to look for an app that would do it properly, the app is called battery calibration. what until your phone is 100% charged and then open up the app and hit calibrate battery.


When you do a battery stats wipe in clockworkmod recovery, it IS working. It's just not letting you know that it was done. This is a known issue and there is already a fix in review for implementation into the nightlies. See here http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,6651


----------

